# Pain after IUI - Is it normal??



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I'm after abit of help if you can - had my first IUI (natural cycle with pregnyl) yesterday, I felt like I OV'd on Monday evening but since the IUI I have had alot of discomfort/pain - at first it felt crampy and now its more right sided - has anyone else experienced this - is it normal?? Not overly worried but just curious as it aint normal for me. I am sort of thinking thats its the uterus having a paddy at being prodded - LOL.

Cheers

Kate


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

it is very normal to have cramps after IUI, I suffered terribly both times and used a hot water bottle and paracetamol


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, Cheers for the reply, I sort of figured it was the norm but thought I'd check it out with the ladies in the know......


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I just wanted to wish you luck        

Emma xx


----------

